# SuSe Linux YaSt ist englisch



## Lord_Fritte (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo ich hab mir SuSe Linux 9.0 Pro installiert aber warum ist YaSt in englich?


----------



## RedWing (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo du musst deine LANG Systemvariable, die angibt welche Sprache das 
System benutzen soll, auf die gewünschte Sprache setzen...
z.B.

```
export LANG=de_DE@euro
```


```
locale -a
```
gibt dir auskunft welche Sprachen das System unterstützt...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Lord_Fritte (7. Januar 2005)

ah danke aber warum kann ich mit kopete icq messages senden aber nicht empfagen, und mich bei yahoo garnicht anmelden?


----------



## RedWing (7. Januar 2005)

Hast dus schonmal mit nem andren Messenger versucht?
z.B. http://gaim.sourceforge.net/
Vielleicht irgendwie ne Firewall am laufen?


Gruß

RedWing


----------

